# Wanted: looking for 2 female rats in thecanada ontario area?



## MoshMonster (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for 2 female rats in the thunder bay area in paticulare?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You sure are posting in the wrong forum for Thunder Bay 

You might get some gals in Toronto, but not Thunder Bay here.


----------



## MoshMonster (Apr 4, 2011)

oh im sorry like even if theres someone close to me that will ship


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Shipping rats is not such a good idea. The stress can be harmful.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There used to be a terrible rattery in Thunder Bay and i am glad to say they have gone under, a typical wretched pretend breeder...

No there is no true breeders in Ontario. Have you looked into rescue? You obviously are going to have to travel yourself.


----------



## MoshMonster (Apr 4, 2011)

oh ok and as for rescue i have thought about it id perfer it to be honest, im acctually might be taking a trip to bc in summer so if theres a rescue or breeder with a good rep then that would be really helpful thank you for your guidance guys


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

as far as bc goes, you could check out evergreen rattery in nanaimo (or their related ratteries joy and sith) and there is also rous in washington who transport regularly to the vancouver area. rescue wise, there is little mischief rescue and local aspcas but i do not believe they adopt out without being able to do a home check.

keep in mind most if not all canadian airlines will not let you travel with rodents in the cabin, so you may have to pay an absurd amount to have them shipped back in cargo.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

MoshMonster said:


> oh ok and as for rescue i have thought about it id perfer it to be honest, im acctually might be taking a trip to bc in summer so if theres a rescue or breeder with a good rep then that would be really helpful thank you for your guidance guys


Are you driving or taking the plane? Getting a rat onto a flight costs a lot of money and there's a TON of lovely rescue rats down in Toronto and even up north. If you are driving, you cannot go through Alberta with a rat as it is illegal.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It seems that there is only needy boys in Thunder Bay right now. Do you have girls right now?


http://thunderbay.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-4-male-rats-to-a-good-home-W0QQAdIdZ272855855


----------



## MoshMonster (Apr 4, 2011)

i am most likly taking a greyhound bus and right now i have 2 girls and 2 boys  im currently looking for a girl if possible but boys are ok to


----------

